# I think Tom had a seizure:(



## Emmea12uk

He hasn't been right since friday, screaming randomly and then going back to his normal self. I put it down to teething but today i had him on my lap and was playing with him and he went rigid ans started wiggling and screaming, he looked like he had fallen asleep but he was still wriggling and his eyes were wide, but the pupils contracted, his eyes started rolling and moving independently of one another like they do when he is asleep, but he was still wriggling, the he started screaming again and concked out in a deep sleep for 20 mins.When he woke he was right as rain, but still randomly crying.

he has also been banging his ears and around them. We are going to hospital tomorrow morning to see the neuro team.

Deb or anyone who has experience of seizuers help!


----------



## isil

sorry, I don't have any experience of this stuff but I just wanted to send :hugs: and hope you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan does the thing with her head - she randomly started hitting her head with her fists a few days ago and she does it all the time now. That does sound like a seizure to me, I hope things go oka tomorrow. Tegan's only ever had two and we were in the hospital when she had them so I'm not sure if I'd even know she was having one!


----------



## clairebear

aw :hug: x hope you get answers tomorrow x


----------



## Vickie

Hope you can get some answers tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

:hugs: to tommy x


----------



## Deb&Matilda

It could be a seizure but wouldnt like to say definately xxx 
Its good that you are going to the hospital as not to worry it it could also be his shunt xxx
If is shunt is fine tho they are likely to not do anything just yet as they dont like just giving medicines out xxx
They could possibly refer him for an EEG xx
But I would not worry, if these continue the best thing to do and I know this sounds strange is to try and catch it on camera ie your mobile phone xx I know this isnt your first thought but it helps the doctors understand and they will prob ask you to try and do this. Keep a record of exactly when these are happening how long for and exactly what happens and I mean in great details xxx

But honestly try not to worry xxx

Even when Matilda as them now which at the moment is often due to her medicine needing increasing I get told just to sort it out only if she as a long one which last more than 20mins does anyone need informing. I know this sounds harsh but they are very unlikely to harm a baby unless he is having big ones and I mean throwing himself arounds, losing control of bowels and bladder foaming etc regularly. xxx

Hope thid helps.

I will keep my computer on for a while incase you need me.


Debra


----------



## Booksmart

I saw this thread and feel like I really have to post a reply.

I have had Epilepsy since I was very young, my mother noticed it too while I was an infant. Today there are many wonderful doctors and specialists that will be able (hopefully) to provide you with the best care and support. As scary as it was to see that happen it is best you caught it early so he can receive the proper care right away.

I am able to function like a normal person today although on meds and I believe that your son will have the same luck. Hoping for the best. x


----------



## claralouise

firstly hun im sorry it must have been so scary for you i hope hes ok.xx

i have no experience with children having sezious but i work with dogs and have delt with a breed that have a lot of sezios and that what you described sound just like one, when they come out of the seziur they either get up as if nothing has happned or go to sleep for a bit. i know hes not a dog but it just sound similar.

if it happens agiain make sure you stay quiet and calm and just stroke his head for reasurance that you are there. 
good luck at the hospital xx


----------



## sam's mum

:hug: Hope everything goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## princess_bump

just wanted to send you some :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## Mamafy

Good luck for today :hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

Hope all as gone ok today xx


----------



## Emmea12uk

He went in this morning and he had a CT scan within an hour. His shunt seemed fine, if not working too well! But that didnt seem to concern them. They think it is most definately epilepsy and to be expected with all he has been through really. He has to go for an EEG tomorrow to see if they can catch some funny waves going on.


----------



## clairebear

AWWW hunni huge :hug: for you mike and mr T xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sorry to hear that hun but like they say is really is more likely people with SB and hydrocephalus will have epilepsy than it is that they won't. When Tegan was still in the hospital she had two in one day but I haven't noticed her having one since, watch quite carefully for it. Hope things get sorted soon.


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: Hope the EEG goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## claralouise

good luck with the EEG tommorow


----------



## reallytinyamy

big:hugs: to you, mike and little tommy. i've worked with children with epilepsy and SB and hydrocephalus and I know you'll be fine, but I know its scary too.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamafy

:hugs: Good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: lots of luck for tomorrow honey x


----------



## massacubano

Emmea12uk said:


> He went in this morning and he had a CT scan within an hour. His shunt seemed fine, if not working too well! But that didnt seem to concern them. They think it is most definately epilepsy and to be expected with all he has been through really. He has to go for an EEG tomorrow to see if they can catch some funny waves going on.

sorry to hear this.. but it is good you know so it can be treated! :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Hi Ladies, 
i dont have any children but work with adults with learning disabilitys and most of them have epilepsy. Epliepsy is nothing to serious nowdays and can be treated with medication, altho it may take a while to find a drug and dose that suit's him. The head hitting may be due to fustration. And on a more positive, some children grow out of epilepsy by the time they reach their teen's


----------



## Emmea12uk

Thank you everyone!

He has his EEG and he was as good as gold!! The doctor said the scan was perfect and very mature for his age - and this is why he is developing so well for his age!

This doesnt mean he doesnt have epilepsy, as the scan is only one moment in time, but it looks like we are all clear!


----------



## clairebear

AWW great news hun :) x x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hug: Hope all goes well tomorrow


----------



## Wobbles

:hugs: to you & Tom

x


----------



## sam's mum

Emmea12uk said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> He has his EEG and he was as good as gold!! The doctor said the scan was perfect and very mature for his age - and this is why he is developing so well for his age!
> 
> This doesnt mean he doesnt have epilepsy, as the scan is only one moment in time, but it looks like we are all clear!

That's wonderful news :D x


----------



## Vickie

That's great news :hug:


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh that's so great :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

Awww thats great news about Toms' scan :)


----------



## JASMAK

OMGosh...I have just read this all just now!!! :hug:


----------



## KarenLV

:hug::hugs::dance::thumbup::awww::yipee::yipee::smug::fool::thumpup::wohoo:\\:D/ Thats good news!


----------

